# GREAT PRICES ON AMMUNITION - ACT NOW!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

THIS ENDS SOON AND THEY ARE RUNNING OUT!!!

Buy in cases ONLY!

Last year's NEW Federal HHV steel shot...regular price is $13.99 a box BUT it is on SALE now for $4.49 a box. This stuff runs at 1450fps.

I just ordered two cases of 3" BB's and it was about $110 (with shipping) to ND.

Here is the place: Simmons Sporting Goods out of Louisiana and they have a TOLL -FREE telephone: 1-800-726-9930

Not going to get much cheaper than this guys!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks chris!!! I ordered a couple cases myself. How did you find these guys?? Are you 100% sure its legit.

Thanks again

jeremy


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A buddy of mine in Illinois forwarded it on to me. Apparently they over ordered?

They look legit to me:

http://www.bbbnela.org/companyreports.php?m=report&BBBid=0975000001000778


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Good enough for me. They said they were sending the shells out tommorrow, so we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Just orderd 2 cases also. it did cost 19.50 a case to ship it to me though. still cheaper than ever. sure hope it works out. seems kinda strange to me that it is so cheap. they told me that they are the largest federal dealer so that is why they can give such good deals. Anybody else ask them a million times how this can be??


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

just thought of something. Would these cases work for federals rebate of $30 a case even though limit of 1 per household. If so i should have just orderd one case at a time for the receipts.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I just called and asked about the rebate. They said the price includes an in-store $30 rebate and that I could not apply the individual $30 rebate. Still a great deal though. Shipping to Fargo was $12.50 per case with no discount on multi-case orders. Sale runs through the 16th and she said they would be getting resupplied.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Say as anybody received their shells yet from simmons. I ordered mine that Friday and havent seen anything yet. Shipping costed me 19.50 a case, so i am assuming they are using ups or someone like that.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not yet, and honestly I didn't ask who they use. I just assumed it'd get here by September. 

If I don't get it by Monday, I'll give 'em a call.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I called an ordered 2 cases today......you guys have me a little worried.
The said they ship with UPS ground so could be a week or so.


----------



## marsue (Aug 8, 2003)

I called today, they only have Federal 3" steel #2 in stock. Maybe more coming in on Friday.


----------



## JustinG (Jul 31, 2003)

I recieved my case of shells from simmons a couple days ago. under sixty bucks even after shipping to WI. Great deal!!!


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

I received mine last friday, so it took a week to get them. Im not sure who delivered them cause i used the work address and I was gone that day. I talked to federal about the rebates. They said that they would qualify for the $30 rebate. I ordered 2 cases so there was only one receipt, federal said that is alright just use a friends or relatives name and address and mail them together so you will get $60 back on a case. She also said that they dont care what you paid for the case of shells, i told her about how the receipt says instore disount, she still said it doesnt matter. just send in for the rebate. so the shells are reallly cheap now.


----------



## JustinG (Jul 31, 2003)

My shells were delivered UPS. Took about a week or so. Also, thanks for the info on the rebates. i didn't think these cases would qualify. Now they end up being about $35 after rebates. WOW! I'm sending in my stuff to federal tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I was at GAMEFAIR this past weekend and one of the vendors there had FEDERAL shells...$55 a case for 3" 2's and BB.

H2OfowlND


----------



## ILDUCKER (Aug 8, 2003)

I ordered 2 cases of 3" #2 and one case of the 3 1/2" BB that were advertised in their flyer as 1450fps. When i got them the 3" shells are but the 3 1/2" BB are only 1300fps. I called them and they acted like they didn't care. They want me to pay shipping back to them and they will refund my money. I don't want a refund, just the shells i ordered. I guess there are lots of people having this problem and it seems like a case of false advertising. I ordered mine about 10-12 days after the sale started so if there was a mistake in the flyer they would have known it by then. It is still a good deal but the 1450fps shells are a lot better shell and they are the HHV's not the ones were receiving...

Anyone else have this problem?

Chad


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Yeah the same thing happened to me. The 3" were 1450 but the 3.5" were 1300 fps. It really doesnt matter to me i guess for the price I got them at.


----------



## JustinG (Jul 31, 2003)

i didnt have a problem with my shells, but I only ordered 3" shells. That sucks that they advertised all the shells as the same fps. That doest sound right. Still a deal though.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Went to DU fest in Oshkosh Wi. and talked to a federal rep. They had a new shell out and the rep said it is cleaner fireing and more powerfull shot. So thats probably why what we bought was such a good price. But still a good deal. The DU Fest was a good time but not nearly as many venders as last year. Spinners were selling cheap so I got another one. I joined Delta Waterfowl while I was there, hopefully a good investment. Good luck to all this season! :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm not connected with this store in anyway. Thought some here might be interested. Dalton Sports just down the highway from us is having a sports show of sorts, I think this weekend, and are going to have reps there from "Federal" with special pricing on shells. We got our shells from LA today. They came UPS. The 3" came 1450 ft/sec.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I just bought a case of the new 3 1/2" winchester HV 1550 fps for $98.
I think it was a steal.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

GB3 that stuff was out last year and works great. I used the 3" 2's on ducks and geese with good success. I still like the Supreme BB's out of the 10. I have heard that the new Federal shells have alot of deformed pellets. Has anyone else heard the same?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I just bought two boxes of Federal Classic Steel 3" at $8.99 Regular $12.99(& $5 rebate) & a case (10 boxes) of Federal 2 3/4 in Duck & Pheasant loads (1300 fps 1 1/8 oz.) #3's for $6.88 a box, marked down at Home of Economy (GF) from $8.88 & it also qualifies for the $40 rebate from Federal - They also have many sizes of Federal Classic steel on clearance. 1-701-795-3580- Maybe Minot & Williston & DevilsLake have the same deal going ???

Thats $28 for the 10 boxes of Duck & Pheasant loads $2.88 a box  & $6.49 for the 3" :beer:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I picked up the Federal rebate forms today. Looks like $30 rebate on the first case and $40 on the second (if at least one of the cases is the "old stuff" that Simmons had on sale). Hope it works.

Called Simmons and the sale is over.


----------

